# The 2010 Muzzy Results



## Michael (Apr 27, 2010)

Here's the results from the 2010 Muzzy Classic

Date of Tournament: April 24th and 25th

Tournament Director: Mark Land

Number of Teams: 73

Number of Participants: 211

Name of Participants/ States They’re From/ Total Amount of fish or weight

1.Alan Yedor-LA, Josh Dunkle, Jason Gibson-AR 497.2#  $3500

2.Dwayne Campbell, Kirk Howell, Daniel Martin-SC   437#  $2500

3.Mathew McCrary, Chas Higdon, Wade Meeker-AL   413.2#  $1500

4.Marty Marett, Keith Roberts, Tim Ballenger-GA   412.6#  $1000

5.Bubba Suggs-TX, Doug Hunter-OK, Butch Samson-AL 393.2#  $750

6.Andrew Turner, Fred Ashley, Cory Cuthbert-NC   347.4#  $500

7.John Hood, Gregg Campbell, Jerry Broadnax-GA 343.6#  $214

8.Paula Boudra, Brent Boudra, Dean Davis-AR 337.8#

9.Jarrett Dykes, Justin Dykes, Dylan Byrd-AL   321.2#

10.Mont Champion, John Ayres, Alan Eason-TN   306.2#

11.Larry Rawlins, W.M. Williams, Jason Hutto-SC   285.2#

12.J.J. Morris, Julia Morris, Tim Clayton-TN   283#

13.Shawn Adkins, Brian Hatch, Chuck Raven-SC   278.6#

14.Matt Nilsen, Jerrod Gibb, Braxton Setzer-AL   267.2#

15.Michael Evans, Leon Berridge-GA 262.8#

16.Will Campbell, Josh Hyatt, Jamie Brooks-AL 261.4#


17.Scott Baxter, Tommy Woods, Chuck Belmore-GA  254.2#

18.Jake Jones, Jeremy Bryant, Mike Mimms-AL   251.2#

19.Kyle Snellgrove, Cliff Hughes, Jonathan Redding-SC 245.2#

20.Jeff Long, Jonathan Long, Shane O’Neil-GA   242.4#

21.Brian Ellenburg, Ronnie Burrell-GA, Kevin Tucek-NC   240.4#

      22. Stephen Chevallier, Mark Cole, Rodney Ramore-LA   230.6#

23.T.J. Johnson, Casey Johnson, Alex Mosley-KY 225.6#  

24.Troy Ingram-AL, Travis Gambrell-TN, Alton Jenkins-AL 223#

25.Keith Mclamb, Brandon McLamb, Trey Gordon-GA   220.4#

26.David Thrash, Robby Elliott, Chase Emfinger-AL   209.6#

27.Jeremy Houghtaling, Tony McGaha, Lowell Brannan-SC   207.8#

28.David Keener, Rodney Whitt, Chris Cannon-GA   206.2#

29.Glenn Ledbetter, Shawn Dehart, Eddy Bolt-AL   201.2#

30.Virgil Robinson, Billy Walters, Jeff Rector-GA   188#

31.Kaleb Taylor, Jason King, Chris Brewer-NC   186.6#

32.Brad Clamp, Chris Taylor, Vance Oswald-SC   172.8#

33.Cody Collins, Josh Long, Brandon Clayton-TN   169.6#

34.Bruce Bauer-KY, Gregg Pyle-IN, Roger Gibson-AL   167.4#

35.Sherman Foote, Stacy Foote, Brad Doughty-LA   159#

36.Andy Cardwell, Jason Steele, Mathew McGuyer-KY 147#

37.Brandon Harris, Lee Gantt, Nelson Rhyne-AL   143.4#

38.Travis Mattingly, Gregg Jupin-KY, Brent Hoehn-IN   128.6#

39.Mike Bommer, Dan Scherer-MO 127.4#

40.Chris Higdon, Kadia Dick, Hunter Baugh-AL   125#

41.Mike McCombie, Jeff Sagehorn, Jim Draper-GA 102.6#

42.Robby Chatmon, Phillip Baize, Anthony Stewart-KY   100.6#

43.Charles Kupfer-SC, Tim Brown-SC, Chris Farris-GA 93.6#

44.Daniel Richeson-KY, Andy Wright, Joe Williams-MS   92.2#

45.David Sigmon, Matt Abernathy, Andy Thomas-NC   91.4#

46.Daniel Salmons, Scott Adams-GA   87.4#

47.Wayne Barkley, Seth Barkley, Mike Osborn-AL   87.2#

48.Nathan Slate-AL, Jeff Freeman, Brian Markham-TN   81#

49.Blake George, Trent Green-TN   78.2# 

50.Andrew Turner, Ryan Turner, Kenny Brown-NY   68.6#

51.Bob Paul, Judd Hill, Chip Robb-IN 51.2#

52.Tommy Clayton, Darn Horton, Michael Slone-TN   49#

53.Robert Curtis, Brandon Vangorder-MS   46.4#

54.Martin McIntyre-TX, Douglas Tuttle-GA, John Verschelde-TX   16.6#


       Big Fish Winner: Brent Boudra
Species: Grass Carp  Weight: 61.4#  Bowtech Swat Bow

Big Buffalo: Dwayne Campbell  53.6#  Mathews Outback Bow 

Big Carp:  David Keener  31.2#  AMS Fire Eagle Bow 

Longest Gar: Butch Samson  53.5in  Covert Trail Cam


----------



## markland (Apr 27, 2010)

Danggit Michael, you beat me to it!!!  No cookie for you!


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2010)

markland said:


> Danggit Michael, you beat me to it!!!  No cookie for you!



I left off your write-up


----------



## markland (Apr 27, 2010)

It won't take it, too big I guess!!


----------



## Michael (Apr 27, 2010)

Let a "kid" show ya how it's done 

Here's the great write-up Mark posted on BFC:

Like I said before......WOW! That's about all I can say, but thank God everyone made it back, safe and sound and actually had less trouble with boats and stuff this time then ever before, guess the trailering thing helped out. See ya'll next year and hopefully we have paid our weather debt in full!

11Th Annual Muzzy Classic
*

The Muzzy Classic has always been a tournament to remember and I can definitely say this will be one that is most memorable for sure. *Not only did w have an unbelievable amount of entries considering the weather, 73 teams with 29 signing up the day of the shoot, but also to have 54 teams finish and weigh in fish was remarkable. *With surviving 3 tornadoes, an unbelievable lightning storm with around 73 strikes per minute to the extreme heavy rain and winds, not to mention complete power outage for the whole surrounding area, it was not a shoot for the timid and our teams exercised common sense and waited for the right conditions to get out.

As usual we had great weather and nice conditions for the Fri Meet and Greet put on by Mike Bommer and his partner Dan Scherer and it was a great time with awesome food and lot’s of participation, but that is typical with the tournament and it is a great time and event to participate in and this Meet and Greet just makes it better, thanks guy’s!

Of course it was not easy as we got close to launch time; the stress level was at an all time high for me being responsible for 211 people. * I had initially planned on at least delaying the start to let the storm fronts move thru, as it was forecasted to be thru by 9PM and clear up after that. *I did not want to cancel the shoot as we have teams that have traveled from great distances to be here, not to mention many teams had already been down for several days preparing for the tournament. *A poll was taken by the competitors there that I talked to and nobody wanted to cancel and at the least was accepting of a possible delay to the start.

At the pre-tournament meeting we were treated to some rain and wind, but nothing serious and it looked like we were going to be able to launch on time. *We had been monitoring all the weather and radar all day to see what we were going to be able to do. *After some discussions about the red zones and restricted areas, Capt. John Clifton with the Alabama Marine Police talked to the competitors there about the noise and light issues on the lake and trying to stay away from populated areas. *We do have their full support for having our event on the lake, but all are concerned about the noise and light issue and after the complaints we had last year, we certainly are doing what we can to alleviate these issues, but unfortunately they are not going to go away and we all need to conscientious about the noise and intrusion we make on those that live on the water. *They were very satisfied in the efforts we have undertaken to address these issues and after showing Capt the areas on the maps we have restricted, he did feel much better about that issue.

Take off came and was doing well until about half the teams were out when the 1st tornado warnings started coming in along with the sounding of the sirens. *Now what are we to do??? *I told all the remaining teams to head out, take cover and wait for everything to pass and when it cleared up then hit the water but use extreme caution and stay away from open areas on the lake. *With the trailering issue this year, there was no reason for anyone to have to travel across open water and this turned out to be a God send for us as the weather drastically changed.

What followed was the buildup of storm fronts and cells out of MS and 3 tornados touching ground around us and high winds, heavy rain and severe lightning. *Fortunately most teams held out and waited on the weather, not even hitting the water till after 12-2 but fortunately the worst of it passed by us and did not come down the valley, which would have been very bad. *The morning brightened up with clear weather and beautiful conditions and many teams were able to capitalize on the improved weather and finish up a late start on the shoot.

Surprisingly we have very few boat problems, just a break down with an airboat that were rescued during the high winds and rain by our GA team, Killin Time, many thanks go out to those guys for helping out and no boats sunk. * Considering the weather that is amazing in itself! *Everybody made it back in and after seeing all the damage that was done in the surrounding areas where the tornadoes touched down we are truly blessed!

Special thanks go out to the great people of Guntersville for hosting our event and providing us with a great breakfast of biscuits, coffee and juice Sun morning, which was very welcomed. *We are very happy with our new accommodations in Guntersville and look forward to having the shoot hosted there for a long time to come.

Now to the good stuff, with 54 teams weighing in we got busy in the morning and actually had all boats weighed in and ready to go by 8:00, even with all the scores to calculate and figure out, we were able to get thru the awards ceremony and finished up and out of there by 9:30 which is amazing and thankful everything went well.

With entry fees minus expenses we were able to pay out 7 places with the rest of teams having a trip to our bountiful prize table courtesy of our many sponsors. *Our big fish winners went home with new bows and a trail cam as well.

1st place and $3500 went to the team of Alan Yedor Jr., Josh Dunkle and Jason Gibson with an amazing take of 497.2# 2nd place and $2500 went to the team of Dwayne Campbell, Kirk Howell and Daniel Martin with 437#, 3rd place and $1500 went to Mathew McCrary, Chas Higdon and Wade Meeker with 413.2#. *4th place and $1000 was earned by the team of Marty Marett, Keith Roberts and Tim Ballenger with 412.6# and 5th place and $750 was won by Bubba Suggs, Doug Hunter and Butch Samson, 6th place and $500 earned by the team of Andrew Turner, Fred Ashley and Cory Cuthbert and our final paid spot and $214 was taken by John Hood, Greg Campbell and Jerry Broadnax. *Amazingly we did not have any ties this year although we were very strict on making sure all teams weighed in their biggest fish to be used as tie breakers as we normally do end up with some ties, like we did last year.

Big fish for the tournament was the 61.4 # Grass Carp taken by Brent Boudra and earned him a Bowtech Swat bow. *Big Buffalo for the shoot was a super 53.6# fish taken by Dwayne Campbell and won him the Mathews Outback bow. *David Keener got the big carp for the shoot at 31.2# and won an AMS Fire Eagle bow. *Longest gar for the shoot came out at 53.5in and was taken by Butch Samson and won him the Covert Trail Cam for his fish.

I want to thank everybody who came out and braved the weather and made the shoot what it is, without the support and participation, this would not be the event that it is. *And of course special thanks and blessings to God as well for looking out for all on the water and keeping his hand safely on everyone out there, we were truly blessed during this event and we should all be very thankful for that.

Looking forward to the 12th Annual again and hope that all who attended and those that chose not to come will consider coming down again and participation and certainly hope that our debts to the weather gods has been paid in full and we can be blessed with great weather next year. *Thanks again and see ya’ll next time!

Mark Land

Muzzy Products


----------



## markland (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks I was going to resize and try it again once our computers came back up, so hopefully we are good now!  I did leave out the weights for 5th-7th so need to add that in.  Always seem to miss something!!


----------



## S Adams (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks, Michael and Markland for the post! Also Markland you did a fine job on the tournament!


----------



## markland (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks buddy, appreciate that, it was quite a stressful event!!


----------

